# Stem cell treatment and degenerative myelopathy



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

My vet first believed my son Rocky had hip dysplaysia but after xrays came out looking great, no issues with hips or back, he thinks it may be degenerative myelopathy...

I've been following stem cell treatments for a while now and really considering this treatment as I have read and seen the results online of many dogs that have gotten much better.

Has anyone on here gone through with this procedure? What are your thoughts?

I personally believe stem cells are the future of medicine for both humans and pets and luckily as of right now it is legal for our pets so I must do it soon before the government messes this up for us pet owners


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you checked out Vetstem.com? They are in the San Diego area.
A few years ago I met one of the vets from Vet-Stem, and she was very insightful.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

There may be folks with stem cell experience for DM at the handicappedpet paralysis forum.
Index page • HandicappedPets.Net


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The hospital I work at has used it it to treat dog with OCD in the shoulder and elbow. The doctors weren't really happy with the results but I have heard others say it works.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have also heard great things about stem cell therapy. But, I will say that there is a small % were it does nothing to your dog...I've personally seen both sides to it.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy.  I lost my GSD to DM after a three year battle with the disease. I have no experience with stem cell treatments, but the research looks promising. Have you looked into the Dr. Clemmons protocol? I don't know if it helped any, but I followed a lot of his recommendations.


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with stem cells as I've also heard positive or neutral results as well. The good thing is that theres no way it could harm the dog, so its either good news or he stays the same. I'm really considering this procedure...

I'm actually in touch with Dr. Mike from Medivet-America.

Here is his reply regarding stem cells and DM, I'm sure he won't mind me posting this as he has been very helpful:
"Exercise induced collapse and DM are fairly easy for the vet to differentiate with today's DNA tests. The DM is the most difficult to diagnose since it is actually only truly diagnosed post mortem. An MRI and a DNA test are usually used to confirm that diagnosis though. 

With that said, I am participating in the DM trial with stem cells and to date I have treated 6 dogs. A vet in Toronto is also participating and he has treated 3 or 4 so far. I have had 2 of the 6 dogs have dramatic improvement and the other 4 pretty much stayed the same. We have changed the protocol to different times and routes of administration. Perhaps that will improve our outcomes. Most of the vets trying stem cells for DM are using the protocol that I am using so I can not explain why one dog does so well and another does not. With the current information and treatment options for dogs with DM available, I would definitely treat with stem cells as well as NAC, Amicar, Vitamin E, Omega Fatty Acids, Vitamin B complex, good nutrition, etc. Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds "


----------

